# Aus alt mach neu...und groß :-)



## Buddlerin83 (31. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben letztes Jahr unser Haus gekauft und dabei auch einen kleinen, zugewachsenen und vorallem undichten Teich geerbt. Da das ewige Wasser auffüllen ja nicht im Sinne des Erfinders ist und der Teich auch viel zu niedrig zum Überwintern für die vorhandenen Goldfische ist, wollen wir den Teich nun deutlich vergrößern und um einen tiefen Bereich ergänzen. 
Anbei zwei Fotos. 
Wir haben den neuen Teil schon so weit ausgebuddelt, nächste Woche sollen die Tiere evakuiert werden und die Mauer eingerissen werden, bevor die neue Folie rein kommt. 
Nun bin ich aber unsicher...
An der rückwärtigen Seite ist das Ufer recht steil, es geht ziemlich waagerecht auf 1,70m runter. Daher wurde uns Betonschlämme zum stabilisieren empfohlen, also unter die Folie und das Vlies. Blöde Frage, klatsche ich das einfach an die Wand? Dann habe ich doch wahrscheinlich hinterher nur einen Betonhaufen auf dem teichboden, oder?
Hab hier auch schon was von Hasendraht gelesen?

Und wenn ihr noch irgendwelche Vorschläge oder Kritik habt, immer raus damit!

Vielen Dank vorab für jede Hilfe 
Gruß Rike


----------



## Zacky (31. Juli 2018)

Hallo. Die Steilwand könnte man ggf. auch mit Betonschalsteinen versehen, also quasi davor stellen.

Viele Stufen bilden später viele Falten oder wollt ihr den Teich vor Ort auskleiden lassen?

Wenn ihr jetzt eh' am neu bauen seid, dann plant zumindest die Möglichkeiten für einen späteren Technikeinsatz mit ein. Ob ihr das dann wirklich macht, bleibt natürlich euch überlassen, aber wenn es vorgeplant ist, lässt es sich besser erweitern. Goldfische vermehren sich rasend schnell und dann wird die Wasserqualität evtl. leiden.


----------



## Buddlerin83 (31. Juli 2018)

Hallo und danke schonmal für die Antwort!

Die Betonschalsteine müssten aber wahrscheinlich einen entsprechenden Sockel erhalten, oder?
Ich glaube eigentlich sogar fast dass die Wand auch so halten würde. Der Boden ist relativ lehmhaltig und stark verdichtet. Ohne Bagger hätten wir garnicht graben können. Aber da an der Seite eventuell mal eine Terrasse ans Ufer soll, würde ich gerne auf Nummer sicher gehen. 

Der bisherige Teich hat nur eine Pumpefür einen kleinen Bachlauf, kommt ansonsten ohne Technik aus. Aber du hast schon recht, vielleicht sollte man das sicherheitshalber jetzt schon überlegen...

Wir planen ein 500er Vlies und darauf 1mm EPDM-Folie. 

Apropos, der Verkäufer der Folie hat mir gesagt, dass die dickeren Folien, die im Internet angeboten werden eigentlich für den Dachbau und somit giftig für Fische wäre. Stimmt das? Ich könnte nirgendwo anders was dazu finden...

Gruß Rike


----------



## Ida17 (31. Juli 2018)

Tach Rike und herzlich Willkommen!

Das sieht ja fantastisch aus, schon mal über Koi nachgedacht? Platz scheint ja da zu sein 
Ne jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische: Eine 1mm EPDM ist gut, 1,5mm besser oder eben der Kompromiss 1,14mm und egal welche von denen es sind alle fischtauglich  
Sollten die Goldfische und ggf. noch andere Fische hinzukommen, würde ich Dir auch zu einer Filterung raten, da sonst das Wasser zu stark belastet wird. 
Andersrum wenn gar keine Fische oder es sich lediglich auf eine Hand voll beschränkt, braucht man nicht zwingend einen Filter. 
Sicher ist sicher, Du ärgest Dich nur schwarz wenn Du alles wieder umkrempeln musst, sollte doch der Wunsch nach mehr Fisch entstehen. 

Ansonsten: ein sehr schönes Bauvorhaben und immer her mit den Fragen!
Ich wünsche gutes Gelingen!


----------



## PeBo (31. Juli 2018)

Hallo Rike, also wenn das mein Teich wäre, und die Bodenbeschaffenheit so wie auf den Bildern zu sehen beziehungsweise so wie du es beschreibst, dann würde ich mir um das steile Ufer keine Gedanken machen.
Ich denke, zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt während der Bauphase ist das wesentlich kritischer, als wie später wenn der Teich befüllt wurde. Wenn das Wasser erst mal im Teich ist drückt dieses durch das Eigengewicht von Teichseite gegen das Ufer und stabilisiert dieses! 

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Buddlerin83 (31. Juli 2018)

Ja, ich hab mich schon gewundert, dass man auf allen möglichen Teichbauseiten die dickere Folie angeboten bekommt und nur der Händler hier vor Ort hat die „richtige“. Natürlich viel teurer als im Internet 

Danke, macht auch echt Spaß, auch wenn ich zugeben muss, ich habe es mir anfangs nicht so komplex vorgestellt. 

Bleibt noch die Frage mit der Steilwand... an die, die das schon mal gemacht haben. Habt ihr einfach Hasendraht an der Sandwand befestigt, dann Betonschlämme drauf schmieren und eine zweite Schicht dann glattzureiben? Und das Vlies und die Folie dann an der Oberkante befestigen?
Oder einfach lassen wie es ist?

Der Teich soll für die Fische noch dieses Jahr fertig werden. Die Gestaltung der Kapillarsperre, eine Terrasse etc. würde ich dann ggfs. nächsten Frühling in Angriff nehmen


----------



## Zacky (31. Juli 2018)

Buddlerin83 schrieb:


> Die Betonschalsteine müssten aber wahrscheinlich einen entsprechenden Sockel erhalten, oder?


...nicht zwingend. Wenn Du die Schalsteine sauber auf dem Sandboden stellst und sie dann später mit Beton verfüllt sind, bedarf es keinem Fundament mehr. Wichtig wäre, jedoch, dass man die "freistehende" Schalsteinwand im unteren Bereich wenigstens mit zwei U-Schenkeln versieht, damit sie auch freistehend stehen bleibt. Das ist eigentlich auch nur so lange wichtig, so lange kein Wasser im Teich ist, denn die Schalsteinwand übernimmt ja keine wichtige Rolle und dient mehr oder weniger nur als Trennschicht zwischen Erdreich und Vlies/Folie.

Einen Vorteil sehe ich mit der Schalsteinwand aber auch noch, denn ihr wollt evtl. eure Terrasse an diese Teichseite machen und so hättet ihr a) einen sauberen Abschluss für die Terrasse oder b) könntet ihr die Terrasse (sofern mit Unterkonstruktion) auch ein wenig über die Uferkante setzen. Die Mauer würde als Auflage dienen oder auch für Holzbalkenträger, Hülsen oder was auch immer genutzt werden.

Einfach mal drüber nachdenken.

Ach ja, und wenn Technik zumindest vorbereitet wird, dann gleich auf Schwerkraft basierend, da dies die effektivere und Energie-sparsamere Variante wäre.


----------



## Buddlerin83 (31. Juli 2018)

Hallo Peter,

Danke für die Antwort. Würdest du es auch so lassen, wenn (eventuell) noch eine Terrasse bis an die Wasserkante kommen soll?

Hab Sorge dass der Druck bzw der Aushub der Fundamente das ganze instabil werden lässt


----------



## PeBo (31. Juli 2018)

Hallo Rike, auch ich habe bei mir eine Terrasse direkt am Teich, die noch circa 30 cm über das Wasser ragt.
 Bei mir ist es allerdings auch eine Holzkonstruktion, die auf Uferseite sehr großflächig auf Betonplatten auf liegt.
Ich finde, eine Holzterrasse sieht am Teich wirklich sehr passend aus. Wenn es aber eine Steinterrasse sein soll, dann würde ich mir es auch noch mal überlegen, ob ich für zusätzliche Stabilisierung sorgen würde.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Buddlerin83 (31. Juli 2018)

Hallo Zacky,

aber so entsteht doch ein „Luftloch“ zwischen der Mauer und der Sandwand, oder? Das heißt doch, zumindest in Maßen, könnte sie immernoch abrutschen, oder?
Oder Fülle ich auch den Bereich zwischen Schalsteinen und Sandwand mit Beton auf? 
  
Hab mal ein Bildchen gemalt, vielleicht ist es dann verständlicher wie ich es meine und mir vorstelle...

Gruß Rike


----------



## Buddlerin83 (31. Juli 2018)

Nein, es soll bei uns auch auf jeden Fall eine Holzterrasse werden. Da diese aber ebenfalls einige Zentimeter über das Wasser ragen soll, wie bei dir, dachte ich eigentlich schon dass wir die Balkenkonstrukion mit kleinen Fundamenten im Erdboden abstützen?


----------



## PeBo (31. Juli 2018)

Hallo Rieke,
Ich habe gerade noch mal ein Foto von meinem Teich gefunden, da kann man sehr schön sehen wie die Terrasse über dem Wasser liegt.
  

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Zacky (31. Juli 2018)

Buddlerin83 schrieb:


> Oder Fülle ich auch den Bereich zwischen Schalsteinen und Sandwand mit Beton auf?



Da wird ganz normaler Sand wieder hinterfüllt und verdichtet. Ohne Beton. Mit dem U mache ich Dir auch nochmal eine Skizze.

@PeBo Bei deinem Foto sieht es aber auch so aus, als wäre es keine Steilwand an der Terrasse, sondern eher ein Stufenprofil. Da könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass es schon von Hause aus mehr Stabilität bietet, als eine 1,70 m tiefe Steilwand.


----------



## Buddlerin83 (31. Juli 2018)

Ja, das sieht super aus, so ähnlich hatten wir uns das auch vorgestellt. Und du hast einfach das gesamte Balkengestell auf Betonplatten montiert, welche wiederum nur aufliegen?
Wie groß ist denn deine Terrasse insgesamt? Schätze unser Teil, der dann aufliegen würde und ja sozusagen das Gegengewicht zu dem frei schwebenden Teil der Terrasse wäre, ist deutlich kleiner


----------



## PeBo (31. Juli 2018)

Also ich habe beim Bau unserer Terrasse das Erdreich geglättet und eine Folie darüber gelegt. Darauf kamen billige Betonplatten aus dem Baumarkt für circa einen Euro das Stück, so alle 50 cm in etwa. Darauf liegen dann die Balken der Unterkonstruktion.
 Auf die Unterkonstruktion werden dann die eigentlichen Bretter mit Edelstahlschrauben befestigt. Bei mir sind diese Bretter 4 m lang und die Terrasse ist insgesamt 5,10 m breit. Das ganze hat dann schon ein gewaltiges  Gewicht und wir haben es ausprobiert und haben mit drei Personen direkt am Teich gestanden ohne dass da irgendetwas passiert wäre.
Ein separates Fundament ist für so eine Holzterrasse nicht erforderlich.
Gruß Peter


----------



## PeBo (31. Juli 2018)

Zacky schrieb:


> @PeBo Bei deinem Foto sieht es aber auch so aus, als wäre es keine Steilwand an der Terrasse, sondern eher ein Stufenprofil. Da könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass es schon von Hause aus mehr Stabilität bietet, als eine 1,70 m tiefe Steilwand.


Damit hast du natürlich auch recht!

Rike, vielleicht solltest du die Steilwand auch einfach etwas anschrägen. Wenn man auf der Terrasse sitzt schaut man sowieso direkt in die Tiefzone!


----------



## Buddlerin83 (31. Juli 2018)

Wir haben an der Stelle halt nur noch drei Meter Platz bis zur rückwärtigen Mauer. Wenn ich doch noch Stufen einbaue, wird die Terrasse halt zu schmal. Andererseits will ich natürlich nicht nächstes Jahr von vorne beginnen 

Vom Vorschlag meines Teichfachmanns vor Ort, einfach Betonschlämme zur Stabilisierung auftragen, haltet ihr nichts?


----------



## PeBo (31. Juli 2018)

Also, von der Betonschlemme halte ich wirklich nichts!
Dann würde ich es eher so machen wie Zacky es vorgeschlagen hat!

 Aber wie ich schon in meinem ersten Beitrag gesagt habe, wenn es mein Teich wäre, würde ich es riskieren ganz ohne zusätzliche Stabilisierung. Dies natürlich ohne Gewähr!

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Buddlerin83 (31. Juli 2018)

Aber grundsätzlich spricht doch nichts dagegen, wenn ich die Folie erstmal in den Teich bringe, die Pflanzen wieder einsetze und vorallem die Fische wieder zurück setze und währenddessen die Folie rundherum offen liegen lasse, oder? So dass die Tiere schnellstmöglich wieder zurück können und notfalls auch überwintern. Die Randgestaltung, Kapillarsperre und Co kann man ja dann auch noch später machen, oder nimmt die Folie eventuell irgendeinen Schaden? Die EPDM Folie ist ja UV beständig so weit ich weiß?

Gruß Rike


----------



## PeBo (31. Juli 2018)

Solange es nur um ein paar Monate geht, kannst du das sicherlich so machen. Ich würde die Teichfolie jedoch nach circa 50 cm abschneiden, weil dir natürlich auch sämtliche Bepflanzung unter der Folie eingeht!
Mit 50 cm Restfolie rundherum solltest du eigentlich klarkommen.
Denke aber daran, die Folie zu beschweren, weil dir sonst die Folienränder bei Sturm in den Teich __ fliegen, und im schlimmsten Fall dir dein Teich leer läuft!


Gruß Peter


----------



## Zacky (31. Juli 2018)

Buddlerin83 schrieb:


> Vom Vorschlag meines Teichfachmanns vor Ort, einfach Betonschlämme zur Stabilisierung auftragen, haltet ihr nichts?


Naja, dass ist schwierig. Ich habe es so noch nicht gemacht, so dass ich mir darüber keine genauere Meinung bilden möchte, kenne aber Teiche bei denen es so gemacht wurde und auch problemlos funktioniert. Suche mal der Bau-Doku von @Andre 69 - der hat es mit Hasendraht gemacht. Den Teich kenne ich persönlich und bisher habe ich nichts negatives gehört.



Buddlerin83 schrieb:


> Aber grundsätzlich spricht doch nichts dagegen, wenn ich die Folie erstmal in den Teich bringe, die Pflanzen wieder einsetze und vorallem die Fische wieder zurück setze und währenddessen die Folie rundherum offen liegen lasse, oder? So dass die Tiere schnellstmöglich wieder zurück können und notfalls auch überwintern.


Bedenke bitte, dass das Wasser sich auch erst einmal wieder biologisch und vor allem Temperaturbedingt etwas einpegeln sollte, bevor die Fische wieder rein kommen sollten. Es würde sich anbieten, wenn ihr so viel Wasser wie möglich separat in einem Becken (Pool) aufbewahren könntet, so dass dort auch die Pflanzen drin stehen und die Fische dort verweilen. Das Wasser dann natürlich mit bestehender Filteranlage weiterhin filtern. So bleiben die Bakterienstämme identisch und aktiv und später das Wasser auch wieder zum Neubefüllen nutzen.


----------



## Buddlerin83 (31. Juli 2018)

PeBo schrieb:


> Ich würde die Teichfolie jedoch nach circa 50 cm abschneiden, weil dir natürlich auch sämtliche Bepflanzung unter der Folie eingeht!


 Danke für den Ratschlag, aber nachdem der Bagger da war ist der Rasen sowieso im Eimer. Den hab ich schon abgeschrieben


----------



## Buddlerin83 (31. Juli 2018)

Zacky schrieb:


> Suche mal der Bau-Doku von @Andre 69



Hab ich grade versucht, aber leider nicht gefunden. Ich glaube ich bin zu blond 

Wegen des Wassers, die Fische kommen in ein Becken, zusammen mit Wasser. Da sich das Wasservolumen aber vervielfacht, weiß ich nicht ob das so viel bringt. Wie lange würdet ihr das Wasser denn stehen lassen, bevor die Goldies wieder einziehen?


----------



## Buddlerin83 (15. Aug. 2018)

So, das Loch ist bald fertig gebuddelt. Anbei mal ein Bild zum aktuellen Stand.
Wie ihr seht haben wir die Seite rechts verschalt. Dort war vor einem Hochbeet. Nur ein schmaler Erdstreifen übrig. Wir wollen dort aber einen Weg haben, um von allen Seiten an den Teich gelangen zu können. Daher wollen wir den Steg mit Beton stützen und verbreitern, was wir dann auch direkt als Kapillarsperre nutzen können. Anschließend kommen Holzdielen, passend zur geplanten Terrasse am Ufer, darüber.
Auch die Folie und das Vlies sind geliefert worden. Die Folie hat ein Maß von 12,2 x 21m. Hat einer von euch Erfahrung, wieviel Mann sollte man zum auslegen der Folie planen?
Wiegt ja doch einiges...


----------



## Ida17 (15. Aug. 2018)

Also wir haben mit 9 Mann eine 15 x 12 m Folie ausgelegt, da würde ich bei der Länge vielleicht noch 3-4 Mann dabei nehmen 
Die Folie besteht aus 1,14mm EPDM und wiegt ca. 200kg.


----------



## ThorstenC (15. Aug. 2018)

Wenn die Form so wie jetzt "ähnlich" einer "8" wird, dann wäre sicher erst einmal 2 Personen nötig, die mindesten 2 Bodenabläufe und Verrohrungen setzten. Die BA immer in der Mitte der jeweiligen 8.
Kann auch sein, daß in dem großen Teil ein paar mehr BA sinnvoll werden könnten.
JE nach Nutzungswunsch..

Haben ist Heute immer besser als Morgen Brauchen!

Die Teichform- speziell am Boden würde ich Faltenvermeidungsfreundlicher gestalten.
Also diese Vertiefung links macht nette Falten..aber ihr seid ja noch am Buddeln.

Es kommt darauf an, wie Du die Folie Falten lässt.
Der Kunde bestimmt die Abrollrichtung....wenn die Leute an der 12m Seiteanfassen und mit Wedeln lang ziehen, geht das schon mit 7 Mann oder Frauen. Mehr ist auch da immer sicherer.

Folie von geaplan.de?

Das Stück wiegt so einiges...ich hatte bei 400m² in der Mitte ein dickes Rohr damals durchgesteckt.....und per "Kran" anheben lassen und abgerollt.


----------



## Buddlerin83 (15. Aug. 2018)

Hallo und Danke für eure Tipps. Wir hatten auch so an 8-9 Mann gedacht, das sollte dann ja reichen. 
Die Folie ist jetzt so gefaltet, dass wir sie an die kurze Seite legen können und von dort aus durch den Teich ausrollen. 
Momentan liegt sie auf einer Europalettr, welche wir dann mit einem Hubwagen in den Garten bringen wollen. Ich bin gespannt 

Das tiefe Loch links soll bleiben, als Rückzug und frostsicheres Loch für die Fische. Der Rest wird relativ eben, bis auf die Stufe am Rand. 
Die Stufen am Rand sollen später bepflanzt werden, ansonsten kommen nur ein paar Goldfische rein


----------



## Buddlerin83 (15. Aug. 2018)

Ich lese immer wieder, dass man auf die Folie Sand aufbringen sollen. Wenn ich aber doch nicht plane, den Tiefen Teich zu bepflanzen, kann ich doch auch nur ein paar große Steine zum fixieren verwenden, oder? Ist dann ja hinterher deutlich einfacher für die Reinigung. Oder sehe ich das falsch?
Ich würde dann nur auf die Randstufen, die ich ja auch bepflanzen will, Sand aufbringen. Oder?


----------



## Ida17 (15. Aug. 2018)

Vielleicht ist mit Sandaufbringen nur die vorübergehende Beschwerung durch Sandsäcke gemeint. 
Beschweren musst Du meiner Ansicht nach nicht, das macht das Wasser von alleine.


----------



## ThorstenC (15. Aug. 2018)

Durch den Teich mittendurch die Folie im Paket abrollen ist ggf Risiko...
Das Ding wiegt ja so einiges..und wenn die Walze über die Stufen....

Besser seitlich am Teich abrollen und dann die Folie in der ganzen Breite durch den Teich ziehen.
Fische benötigen kein frostsicheres Loch...
Pflanzstufen kann man mit Gefälle nach außen anlegen, damit das Substrat nicht in den Teich rutscht.

lehmhaltiger, humusfreier Sand kann ganz gut sein...

So 50 Sandsäcke sind ein guter Tip...zum Verlegen der Folie und fixieren der Falten..


----------



## Ida17 (15. Aug. 2018)

Davon ab: zum Thema BA und Skimmer würde ich den Tipp von Thorsten durchaus noch mal in Betracht ziehen. Ihr seid jetzt gerade noch beim Buddeln, so ein Rohr mit BA und Rücklauf ist wirklich fix erledigt. 
Ich wollte das zunächst auch nicht, bin aber heilfroh es doch so gebaut zu haben. Probleme mit aufschwimmenden oder sich drehenden Domdeckeln habe ich nicht


----------



## Buddlerin83 (15. Aug. 2018)

Wir wollen eigentlich erstmal versuchen den Teich möglichst naturnah und mit möglichst wenig Technik zu gestalten. Der Teich, der vorher an dieser Stelle war, hatte perfektes klares Wasser, nur mit einem Bachlauf, ohne sonstige Technik. Wir hoffen eigentlich, das bei dieser größeren Version jetzt auch wieder hin zu bekommen.
Wir haben allerdings durchaus bereits die Gestaltung des Randbereiches so vorgenommen, dass wir eine Filteranlage problemlos nachrüsten könnten.


----------



## Buddlerin83 (15. Aug. 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Besser seitlich am Teich abrollen und dann die Folie in der ganzen Breite durch den Teich ziehen.


Ja, das ist vielleicht eine gute Idee. Wäre etwas ärgerlich wenn die Folie kaputt geht 

Dass Fische kein frostsicheres Loch benötigen kann ich leider nicht bestätigen. Einer der Gründe, warum wir den Teich nun neu machen ist, dass der alte Teich im letzten Winter tief eingefroren ist und ein Großteil der Goldfische gestorben ist, trotz unserer Rettungsbemühungen


----------



## Ida17 (15. Aug. 2018)

Naja ich sags ja nur, denn bei so einer Größe kommt schnell der Wunsch nach größeren Fischen auf. Ich wollte anfangs auch nur einen Teich ohne flossige Mitbewohner und zack... waren se da die Koi 

Davon ab, mein kleiner Teich hat auch ein paar Fische, ist glasklar und läuft über einen ollen Druckfilter  

Jedenfalls bin ich total gespannt auf die Fertigstellung, es sieht jetzt schon toll aus


----------

